# Anybody with a tiller ranger banshee?



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking at re-rigging my 2005 banshee over the winter. I would love to see photos of how other banshee owners have their boat currently rigged. I'm looking at doing a coffin box, livewell, grab bar type console. Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a 2012 Banshee xtreme that I just finished rigging. I know that the extreme and the tiller model are quite a bit different, but you might be able to get some ideas. If you are interested I live in Punta Gorda (Burnt Store) and would be happy to show you my boat.


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)

I am in the process of re-doing my 2005 Banshee tiller. I have exteeded the front deck back 14" and adding a 14 gal built-in fuel tank. Also adding 10" gunnels on the sides. I thought about a livewell and coffin box, but I have not made it that far. I would love to share ideels with you. I was planning on posting before and after picture when I completed the project.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Would love to see some pics of the gunnels being added.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

I have one. I kept original seat set up so far, just added a 120 qt cooler. Mounted lengthwise with corner mounts. 
Was considering building a T shaped built in box as a seat/storage. The small end of the t would be where the gas tank is.
I also started building gunnel caps, got as far as making templates and buying balsa cored material.


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is what I have done so far.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

looks like you are off to a great start. keep us posted on the progress. How long have you been working on the updates?


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)

On and off for about two months. The previous owner had painted the inside with Grizzy Grip, took about three weeks to strip. Lot more thinking than working. Made good progress today, got the inside strip of the gunnel fitted. You can see the shape of the gunnel.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Your gunnel addition is very similar to my plan. I had also considered raising them (and deck) up to sit on top of side rail giving it some more freeboard.
What are you using for gunnel top material? How will you fill joint/gap along edge?


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)

Gunnel top will be 3/8" marine plywood. The edges will be glassed to the original gunnei with biaxial tape, then the gap will be filled with epoxy thickened with milled glass fibers and silica.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/boa/3101781403.html

some pix...


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Bringing it back. Anybody have a clue as to how the deck floors were constructed?


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm almost ready for final paint on my project. I will post updated picture later today.


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

REALLY nice job! Looks just about ready to get wet. Congrats on your hard work paying off. Now go CATCH 'em!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

it really amazes me what you cats can do with wood and fiberglass.

dam nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

ffehsj that looks awesome...got any pics of it all put back together? I'd love to see it


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Really nice job. What motor you gonna run? Was this the boat in TX when you bought it.


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)

The boat is still in primer. I should have it back together in 3 or 4 weeks. It has a 40 hp 2 stroke Yamaha for now, may look at updating in the distant future. Yes, this boat was bought in Texas, and is still in Texas. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## duggle (Mar 16, 2013)

Really good job. Do you have to brace the gunnels in the middle or does the lip provide enough stiffness to keep them from flexing?


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)

I made the gunnels 10" wide, the lip is only about 2" wide.
I only used about 1" of the lip, so I could run a strip of biaxial tape and glass the deck to the lip. If I had to do it over, I would have removed the rub rail, it would been a lot simpler. I installed 4 braces under each side, I did not want to take a chance of them flexing. They are very solid. To answer your question, I think you would need at least one brace, depending on how wide you make the gunnels.


----------



## duggle (Mar 16, 2013)

> it really amazes me what you cats can do with wood and fiberglass.
> 
> dam nice


Ditto... [smiley=bier.gif]


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## jsheff (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

Can I just say, "WOW". That looks amazing! You did an awesome job with that and I am very JEALOUS! haha. Good on ya.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW. Absolutely amazing! Did you spray the decks yourself?


----------

